# Vent With Huge @$$, Need Professional Opinions



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Froggers with experience take a look at this one: gravid or bloat or just fat?


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

ZOMG!....I didnt vote because i dont have a clue, But that is definately the fatest frog i have seen.


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks fat and gravid to me from that angle. Most bloated frogs with also have a have a very distended/bloated throat and it doesn't look like your's does from the pictures, although it's hard to see from a top view. I had a GL vent female that looked like a grape everytime she was gravid. It scared me a little the first time it happened :lol:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to agree with the Gravid/fat. My female Panguana Lamasi is the same way. She has been grape, to garbonzo bean size since I got her in June. Doesnt matter how much I feed her. Her neck isnt swollen either so that is good.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Gravid. I have a few female vents that get like that. I remove my male and egg deposit sites to prevent eggs but once my girl get like that, I reintroduce the male, canisters and up the misting. I have had one died as well and it is my believe that it is because I let her stay in that 'immense' state for too long. 

Jon Werner


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks to me like bloat is a reasonable possibility and therefore the frog should be treated. IMO, you should seek medical advice.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i got 5 females and1 male and 1 unknow together. the 5 proven females look just like her (maby a tad smaller but not much) the male looks normal and the unknown looks normal (i think also male)
so i say gravid


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks to me like its gravid. Although I dont think Ive ever seen a frog that had bloat. My females look alot like that before they lay.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

gravid one of my vents looks like her now , i should get eggs in a day or 2 .she was probaly fat to start with
craig


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

That frog is totally packin eggs. My vents look like that before a big breeding session. Get a film canninster in there ASAP. Like Jon posted, frogs CAN get egg bound.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Shes just a little plus size..lol...my female amazonicus looks just like that.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

couple crapy pics showing ya my vent to give you a idea
craig


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

When I saw your title - it was hard to refrain from a smart a$$ comment ;-).

Vents can get pretty big. When you see the size of the egg mass the female's size when they are gravid makes a bit more sense. Always been amazed that a frog that size can squeeze 10 eggs out @ a time.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

and 2 days later 11 eggs 
craig


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Craig, 
I'd transfer the eggs, because this cly pot wille attrackt moisture from the clutch!
Ron


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ronm said:


> Craig,
> I'd transfer the eggs, because this cly pot wille attrackt moisture from the clutch!
> Ron


i put the whole clay pot eggs and all in a delicup with a small amount of water just up to the eggs level.yea i had a clutch dry in there before.the way these things lay i dont really want every egg to develop cause then id be forced to sell them to just anyone with cash.i prefer to just have a reasonable number so i can control where they go a bit more, as broke as i am money aint everything lol
craig


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

my vents are all like that right before they lay eggs, she is just gravid.


----------

